# Raising fish in barrels



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

Another kind of "livestock". You can raise fish to eating size in barrels and even use these barrels with a complete aquaponic system, with vegetable gardening as well. There are many systems of doing this, from very simple to complex. Aeration is important, whatever the method.
The Urban Aquaculture Manual


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

lanahi said:


> Another kind of "livestock". You can raise fish to eating size in barrels and even use these barrels with a complete aquaponic system, with vegetable gardening as well. There are many systems of doing this, from very simple to complex. Aeration is important, whatever the method.
> The Urban Aquaculture Manual


lanahi, fascinating. I'm a little surprised no one responded or commented. Seems like there could be some real potential here under the right circumstances, particularly if TSHTF and native-caught (that means free) fish could be used.

I printed it the whole thing off and put it in my prepper file.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

I actually thought about it but since aeration is not realistic on our off-grid system I didn't take it any farther. It does have a lot going for it though.


----------



## SachseMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for posting going to save the file and check it out! I would love to do something like that we eat tons of fish in our house!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

mosquitomountainman said:


> I actually thought about it but since aeration is not realistic on our off-grid system I didn't take it any farther. It does have a lot going for it though.


I have two fish tanks and already have an air rock and since we are reworking our pipes I had on hand all the parts so I decided to see if an air bubbler and pipe with a t-connector on top would really work as a pump. So I rigged one to run from one tank to the other and darned if it doesn't work great! So I might try to make a small set up just for fun.
But Mosquitomountainman-- just think of making a small windmill to a small water pump(think of the hand cranked pumps that farmers sometimes use to get gas and oil from 55gallon drums) and some of the pumps can be bought for ponds that work with solar power. And then say that you are gonna use it inside of a Greenhouse set up the solar would work well and the extra heat from the tanks would help keep the temps in the GH stable! Plus using the aquaponic part you would be growing things in there too!
this looks fascinating! Thanks so much for the link I already have it bookmarked!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

From what I understand, fish only get so big, determined by the size of the barrel they are in. At least that is what I have been told.:scratch


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Well if you hit the stores at the right time you could end up with some of those blue cheapo "blow up" pools that would be bigger and then the fish would become bigger- but there are such things as fresh water prawns/shrimp and boy that would be a blast to try! Just think you could have a big feast and then tell everyone that YOU grew the shrimp! and the veggies that went with it! whoo hoo! Never say Never! And never surrender!:2thumb:


----------

